# Overreaction to weather



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

Well it didn't take long.

Yes, I know things are very bad and I know commuting can be difficult - even close to impossible, and I know we are running out of grit/salt but please, a bit of perspective here.

Listening to some people you'd swear it was that movie, The day after tomorrow.

People phoning in saying they can't get into work (it's the new swine flu in tems of excuses)- when I know for a fact that they can, easily, because I travel the same route.

People literally afraid to leave their houses - young, fit people.

etc 

I accept that some places are worse hit than others and that things can be very difficult for a number of reasons, but in many cases, I really wish people would just get on with it and be sensible.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jan 2010)

Where would the fun in that be! We need our dramas. 

On the flip side of all the dossers, I know people who have made extraordinary sacrifices to make sure they were available for work.


----------



## RMCF (8 Jan 2010)

I'm afraid its the new generation of useless people who have been bred in this country (UK also suffering with a lot of them too).

Yes its cold, but there's things called coats, scarves, hats and gloves. Put them on and get out there. Its only between -1 and -5. At night, at its very worst, it tends to be down around -10. 

OK so the roads are slippery, but they are passable if you drive with some care. But its easier to phone into work and say you can't make it in. Means you can lie in your pit and watch more daytime TV. 

As I mentioned in other threads, this country is one big moan. I hate the cold weather, the ice and the difficult driving, but I have been able to live my life as normal since this all arrived. So can everyone else of normal age and health, but its an easy excuse to grab.

I see plenty of old people out walking to their local shops, and driving around, both rurally and in the towns. But all these in their 20s, 30s, 40s etc can't manage to get to work !!


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> People phoning in saying they can't get into work (it's the new swine flu in tems of excuses)- when I know for a fact that they can, easily, because I travel the same route.


 
You dont know how their car handles in these conditions, nor what their actual estate is like.

I drive a crappy old fiesta. On wednesday going home I came across a big fancy 07 BMW ahead of me on a hill. He couldnt get up the hill, wheels slipping all over, back of car flipping from side to side. I waited 10 minutes and eventually he got up it. I was worried about my cars ability to do it after watching him. No problem to me, I just drove along fine. He must have had rear wheel drive.

The entrance to my estate is abandoned car city - big hill, practically impassable.

So while main roads may be ok to drive on, if you cant get out of your estate or your car is rear wheel drive - then I can sympathise with people staying home and safe.

I am in work though


----------



## csirl (8 Jan 2010)

> So while main roads may be ok to drive on, if you cant get out of your estate or your car is rear wheel drive - then I can sympathise with people staying home and safe.


 
If you cant get out of your estate, why not walk to the main road and get the bus? If you must drive, park your car somewhere else outside your estate within walking distance and walk the few hundred yards to/from your house. There have been some better days in the past 3 weeks where there has been some thaw and you could drive slowly on the majority of minor roads - given the weather forcast, there is no excuse for people who need their cars for work not moving them during these thaws.

I'm with Caveat on this issue - roads/footpaths in my estate are full of snow/ice, but it hasnt stopped me going to work or living a normal life. Only impact I've had is from whingers making excuses for not working.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jan 2010)

csirl said:


> This takes the p1ss. If you cant get out of your estate, why not walk to the main road and get the bus?


 
Not everyone has access to public transport (I dont even when theres no snow!!).

Mind you, I can work from home so if I do stay home a days work still gets done.


----------



## DublinTexas (8 Jan 2010)

csirl said:


> This takes the p1ss. If you cant get out of your estate, why not walk to the main road and get the bus?...


 
Because quite possibly the estate is not served by dublin bus due to the weather? If you look at this page you can see there is a lot of cancelations: [broken link removed]


----------



## csirl (8 Jan 2010)

DublinTexas said:


> Because quite possibly the estate is not served by dublin bus due to the weather? If you look at this page you can see there is a lot of cancelations: [broken link removed]


 
I use Dublin Bus most days. The routes in my area are on this list and arent going into housing estates. Doesnt stop me from walking a few hundred yards to the main road to get the bus. I'm familiar with a lot of the bus routes on this list. Very very few have been curtailed to the extent that the vast majority of passengers are not within reasonable walking distance of a stop that is operational.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2010)

csirl said:


> This takes the p1ss. If you cant get out of your estate, why not walk to the main road and get the bus? If you must drive, park your car somewhere else outside your estate within walking distance and walk the few hundred yards to/from your house. There have been some better days in the past 3 weeks where there has been some thaw and you could drive slowly on the majority of minor roads - given the weather forcast, there is no excuse for people who need their cars for work not moving them during these thaws.
> 
> I'm with Caveat on this issue - roads/footpaths in my estate are full of snow/ice, but it hasnt stopped me going to work or living a normal life. Only impact I've had is from whingers making excuses for not working.


 
It depends on where you live. The snow is much worse in some areas than others, and some areas are not being serviced by buses at the moment. I know that some people use the snow as an excuse to pamper themselves and stay at home on the couch watching telly and that can be annoying. But it's also annoying if you live in an area that's been particularly hard hit and other people who haven't been as hard hit start making out that you're exaggerating or just being lazy or whatever. There is a happy medium between taking advantage of the snow and being sensible. eg I don't see anything praisworthy about making superhuman efforts to get into the city to work and staying until 5 and then discovering there's no buses going up your way, it's way too far to walk and so someone has to risk life and limb driving into town to collect you.


----------



## haminka1 (8 Jan 2010)

With 3 weeks left to my baby's birth I'd seriously object to anyone calling me overreacting if I don't sit in my car and take the journey which instead of the usual 40 minutes took me 2.5 to 3 hours on Christmas Eve and last time on Wednesday. If I can be as effective working from home, because I have the same network availability and my work laptop, why should I travel? Also, this is not about being afraid of cold, I was happy to take a walk over the couple of last days and enjoyed the snow - I'm used to other winter temperatures where I come from. However, it's the absolute chaos and the fact that the roads are untreated, slippery and dangerous that deter me.


----------



## TarfHead (8 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> .. making superhuman efforts to get into the city .. someone has to risk life and limb driving into town to collect you.


 
No shortage of melodrama here, eh  ?


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2010)

Not being melodramatic. Just think people who make a big deal of going to work no matter how difficult, and then suddenly find themselves stranded in town and expect their OH/neighbour/family member to slip and slide in their car down icy sideroads that the buses won't even use, (and yes, taking a risk) to come and bring them home, then congratulate themselves on not being a wimp because they went to work, are a complete pain in the a*se Especially when they then start criticising other people for not doing the same.
Not directing the above at anyone on here in particular, but I just don't necessarily think that everyone who makes it into work in the snow is wonderful and that everyone who doesn't is lazy and workshy.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> It depends on where you live. The snow is much worse in some areas than others, and some areas are not being serviced by buses at the moment. I know that some people use the snow as an excuse to pamper themselves and stay at home on the couch watching telly and that can be annoying. But it's also annoying if you live in an area that's been particularly hard hit and other people who haven't been as hard hit start making out that you're exaggerating or just being lazy or whatever. There is a happy medium between taking advantage of the snow and being sensible. eg I don't see anything praisworthy about making superhuman efforts to get into the city to work and staying until 5 and then discovering there's no buses going up your way, it's way too far to walk and so someone has to risk life and limb driving into town to collect you.


 
+1.
There are more factors involved than just getting yourself from A to B, some people have to get children to and from creche if they do to go to work, meaning that it may not be possible to just dump the car a couple of miles from home and walk the rest of it, the children may be too small to be able to walk with the parent.

Im with Liaconn, I think each individual has to make a sensible decision. My only way of getting to work is to drive, there is no public transport I could take, I cant use my bike at the moment, and if its a choice between risking an accident getting out onto main roads, taking 4 times as long for the journey and working from home - Id prefer to work from home.


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2010)

truthseeker said:


> You dont know how their car handles in these conditions, nor what their actual estate is like.


 
Very good point that. The car/tyre combination is very important. Front wheel drive manuals work a lot better, narrower the wheels the better and thread pattern plays a huge role. My 225s with no cross-threading are pretty much useless, can't even make it up the <5 degree incline on my drive way!

But I'm not out calling for every little road to be gritted and clear. We don't have the infrastructure to do this, and for how often we experience these conditions, it really doesn't make sense to make that investment.
Leo


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

truthseeker said:


> You dont know how their car handles in these conditions, nor what their actual estate is like.


 
Well in my case I do - no estates, houses just off a main road within a mile of where I live.  No hills, nothing.

Whilst I realise this won't apply to everyone, if you live within say, 5 miles of where you work (or even more) there is very little excuse for not turning up.  If you feel you can't drive, get a bus. If there are no buses or they are not running, then walk.  

And don't tell me every footpath in the country is like a sheet of glass because I know they are not.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> Whilst I realise this won't apply to everyone, if you live within say, 5 miles of where you work (or even more) there is very little excuse for not turning up. If you feel you can't drive, get a bus. If there are no buses or they are not running, then walk.
> 
> And don't tell me every footpath in the country is like a sheet of glass because I know they are not.


 
It definitely doesnt apply to everyone. Mostly the distance involved would put people off walking.
The footpaths ARE like glass around my area, and my job, there have been a number of falls from people who did walk, one guy has cracked ribs.

I am wholly sympathetic to the weather conditions and people who may not feel safe to get to work. It may also be to do with how I prioritise my life, a job is only that, a job. Its not worth getting cracked ribs, crashed car etc for.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2010)

+1 Truthseeker.

If you can work from home or choose to take a day of your holiday allowance rather than undertake a ten mile round trip walking through snow to get to work I don't see anything wrong with that as long as you're not missing a crucial deadline or seriously letting somebody down. I know some people have to get to work but some people just make a big deal out of heroically making it in despite the snow even though there might be nothing on their desk that can't wait until tomorrow. That's fine, their choice, but when they then go around acting like a big hero or something I find them really annoying.
I'm in work today, by the way, in case anyone thinks I'm just making excuses.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

truthseeker said:


> It may also be to do with how I prioritise my life, a job is only that, a job. Its not worth getting cracked ribs, crashed car etc for.


 
I feel exactly the same way.  Believe me, if I thought I was in danger I wouldn't make the journey.

Here's one for you though - my wife commutes to Dublin every day for work. She travels over 50 miles each way but people who live only a few miles away "can't make it".

She says yes, things are bad in parts but nowhere near as bad as some eejits are making out. Some of her journey involves walking (a mile or so each way) which she is managing with no problems.  She has been a little late the odd morning and a bit later home in the evening but hey, that's life - for now.


----------



## MANTO (8 Jan 2010)

Well, at least its given us all a distraction from the January blues


----------



## becky (8 Jan 2010)

All staff in my office are in.  I did consider public transport but it would entail 2 buses with a wait in between and then the possibility of them not showing so I risked the car – had a right scare on Monday morning but am managing.  No way would I walk (approx 5 miles) with the way the paths are in this cold. I’m already walking on a sprain and I slipped again yesterday.  I like to think I’m committed but there is my line.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Believe me, if I thought I was in danger I wouldn't make the journey.
> 
> Here's one for you though - my wife commutes to Dublin every day for work. She travels over 50 miles each way but people who live only a few miles away "can't make it".
> 
> She says yes, things are bad in parts but nowhere near as bad as some eejits are making out. Some of her journey involves walking (a mile or so each way) which she is managing with no problems. She has been a little late the odd morning and a bit later home in the evening but hey, that's life - for now.


 
I know some people are really making it out to be the end of the world, but there is a difference between being a bit late home in the evening and taking 4 hours to get home from the city centre because buses stopped running with no notice (my hubby on wednesday).


----------



## RonanC (8 Jan 2010)

I dont think that many are overreacting to be honest. This is as they say the worst cold snap we have seen in 30 or so years, probably more. We are simply not equiped for this kind of weather, and its really only the "main" roads that are "clear" for *safe* driving on. I was on the N7 (between red cow and bluebell) this morning heading into the city and only one lane was actually clear from ice. 

I live in Clondalkin village and it has not been touched by any form of gritting or salt. Most routes out of the village are up small inclines, but in this weather it is now sometimes impossible to drive on, as happened me yesterday. A truck going around the one way system couldnt make it through the village and blocked it up for a short while. Busses were completely avoiding the village area but are only now going back in again. The closest stop would have been the Red Cow which is a 40min walk from my home, and trust me i'd rather walk up Everest than walk to the Red Cow for safety reasons alone. I am in work today, gave myself more time and took the Luas (from Bluebell - safer than accessing red cow stop). 

I also took the Luas home on tuesday night because I knew traffic would be crazy. There was a 25minute wait for a Luas at Abbey Street stop and then it crawled all the way to Hueston. We even got stopped by Gardai who borded the Luas searching for someone. The Luas was packed, but nobody gave out, we just talked to each other about the weather and we all got home safely. I got stuck in a 6 hour jam last February during the snow. Yes it took me 6 hours to get from Dublin City to Clondalkin by car. I said never again!

As I left the house this morning the temperature was -7. I have never been in anything as cold in my life. Its due to be even colder tonight.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

I drive 6 miles of 'treacherous' (this word is overused!) country roads every morning before I hit the main road and unlike many of my neighbours I see it as a challenge rather than a danger. Only once have I failed to get to the main road and I tried it every day. At the start of the cold spell I took my car out (02 Seat) and practiced driving on slippery roads so that I would be calm when things went wrong. I think everyone should do this.

My biggest problem is being behind a slow driver in 1st gear trying to get up a hill (and failing) whereas we need to be in 3rd gear and get a run at it.

Some people have suffered terribly during the cold spell and there have been many road accidents but there is definitely an over-reaction. The amount of people that are calling themselves 'hermits' is crazy.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> I drive 6 miles of 'treacherous' (this word is overused!) country roads every morning before I hit the main road and unlike many of my neighbours I see it as a challenge rather than a danger.


 
Well that's fine if you feel comfortable doing that. It doesn't mean your neighbours are wrong for not feeling safe driving down icy country roads at the moment or that it is not actually a danger.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> Well that's fine if you feel comfortable doing that. It doesn't mean your neighbours are wrong for not feeling safe driving down icy country roads at the moment or that it is not actually a danger.


 
And when the cold snap lasts a month?


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2010)

Then obviously they're going to have to make some arrangement. But I don't blame anyone for feeling nervous and not venturing out unless they absolutely have to at the moment. I just feel some people who are getting out and about are being very self congratulatory. Some people are terrified of ice and snow, some people are very nervous drivers, they can't help feeling like that and they shouldn't all be lumped together as workshy wimps which I feel some people (not necessarily you) are doing. And the fact that the roads aren't being gritted is definitely not helping.


----------



## MrMan (8 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> I drive 6 miles of 'treacherous' (this word is overused!) country roads every morning before I hit the main road and unlike many of my neighbours I see it as a challenge rather than a danger. Only once have I failed to get to the main road and I tried it every day. At the start of the cold spell I took my car out (02 Seat) and practiced driving on slippery roads so that I would be calm when things went wrong. I think everyone should do this.
> 
> My biggest problem is being behind a slow driver in 1st gear trying to get up a hill (and failing) whereas we need to be in 3rd gear and get a run at it.
> 
> Some people have suffered terribly during the cold spell and there have been many road accidents but there is definitely an over-reaction. The amount of people that are calling themselves 'hermits' is crazy.



I think viewing the drive as a challenge is enough reason to not do it, because if you fail your challenge then you are putting others at risk. Most people think people are over reacting until something actually happens to themselves.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

MrMan said:


> I think viewing the drive as a challenge is enough reason to not do it, because if you fail your challenge then you are putting others at risk. Most people think people are over reacting until something actually happens to themselves.


 
But how long can people use the excuse of icy roads to stop going to work or bringing their children to school? Most roads are driveable with care including mine.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

MrMan said:


> Most people think people are over reacting until something actually happens to themselves.


 
I just know I am going to have an accident tonite now for opening my gob ...oh well it wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## haminka1 (8 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> But how long can people use the excuse of icy roads to stop going to work or bringing their children to school? Most roads are driveable with care including mine.



Teatime, the roads in my estate are driveable with extreme care - the problem is getting to work, 35 km drive on a busy and icy road. The difference between let's say, continental Europe and Ireland is the road care. While for me such weather is really normal and I really love how it looks outside, I'm used to gritted and salted roads and pavements when it's snowing and snow ploughs when the things get tougher. And no whinging about missing grit or salt because such thing simply doesn't happen. 
It is also about being prepared for this kind of weather mentally - ice and snow are simply not typical for Ireland, especially for such a long time period.
Just one more thing - driving on a slippery and badly treated road is not a challenge, it's potentially dangerous, not all people are strong drivers and will never be - doesn't mean they are bad drivers, just average ones.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

All national and secondary schools are to remain closed until Thursday 14 January, Minister for Education Batt O'Keefe announced this afternoon. 

The decision was taken following a review of the weekend weather forecast at a meeting of the Government's Emergency Response Committee.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

MrMan said:


> I think viewing the drive as a challenge is enough reason to not do it, because if you fail your challenge then you are putting others at risk.


 
It is a challenge I have to overcome to get to work, go to shops etc. Yes the roads are dangerous but if you go slow enough and you understand how best to drive on icy roads, you will get there (hopefully). My road has not been gritted/salted once. There is a constant sheet of ice. But people keep telling me the road is impassible and they get annoyed when I disagree.
What is the worst that can happen at low speeds (10mph-25mph) - you could hit a ditch (I already did that), you might hit a harder object and you might slide into another car. The chances are you will be ok if you dont brake hard, dont speed, dont panic, dont turn corners too hard and do keep in the right gear and have good tyres.

The odd thing is that I never ever speed, not sure why, don't like rushing. But when this cold snap ends, we'll be back to the dangerous lunatics on the road and then I will be fearful again...


----------



## RMCF (8 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> All national and secondary schools are to remain closed until Thursday 14 January, Minister for Education Batt O'Keefe announced this afternoon.
> 
> The decision was taken following a review of the weekend weather forecast at a meeting of the Government's Emergency Response Committee.



Can someone answer me a question that came into my head watching the news tonight, which is related to this topic.

The minister said he was closing the schools for 'health and safety reason'. I assume by this he meant that the schools and their surrounding grounds might be dangerous or treacherous? (because at the end of the day, the roads to the schools are nto actually anything to do with his remit). So I'm guessing he was afraid of children injuring themselves at school?

Then on the news we have pictures of whatchildren do when they aren't at school - running around mad and sliding down frozen hillsides !! 

If they can do that then they can go to school (just my opinion).


----------



## RonanC (8 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Then on the news we have pictures of whatchildren do when they aren't at school - running around mad and sliding down frozen hillsides !!
> 
> If they can do that then they can go to school (just my opinion).


 

If they hurt themselves while running around mad and sliding down frozen hillsides at home their parents are responsible. 

If they hurt themselves while going to and from school or at school, then the school, the board of management and the Minister of Education could be held responsible. 

Sadly we are  "compo" nation and the claims would be madness.


----------



## annR (8 Jan 2010)

Teatime, not everyone is willing to take the risks you are taking, and also other people just have other considerations and circumstances.  I am not driving to work because one route is closed and the other route has been singled out by the AA as being particularly dangerous.  However I am working from home and am definitely not a hermit, have been out walking to the shops and to neighbours.

I've skidded while going slowly and that's ok but another car sliding into me, or going into a ditch would frighten the daylights out of me and if it happened with my toddler in the back I'd be frantic and of course consumed by guilt.  It's not fair to her either to have to take 2 hours going to and from creche when it usually takes 20 mins.  

By the way, the dangerous lunatics are on the roads at the moment like they always are, except now they're skidding all over the place.


----------



## RMCF (8 Jan 2010)

RonanC said:


> If they hurt themselves while running around mad and sliding down frozen hillsides at home their parents are responsible.
> 
> If they hurt themselves while going to and from school or at school, then the school, the board of management and the Minister of Education could be held responsible.
> 
> Sadly we are  "compo" nation and the claims would be madness.



I realise you are probably right, but its sad that the entire nations schools have to close because we are afraid of people looking for a claim

I still think it should have been left to individual school principals or boards to decide, as I know of a school fairly close that is no problem to get to, with clear roads and no ice about (salty sea air to thank for this I believe). So its closed for 3 days when it could be open.


----------



## RMCF (8 Jan 2010)

Anyone hear Arsene Wenger's comments at his press conference today, after discovering that another 2nd Arsenal game in a week might be cancelled for 'health and safety' reasons?

The pitch is perfectly playable but its due to consideration for people getting to the ground and maybe hurting themselves.

He said that fear, the notion of 100% health and safety and trying to ensure that not a single person of the 60,000 coming to the game got hurt meant that it might not go ahead. You could tell he was a bit miffed about it, but he's right. Of course if you have 60000 people coming to a football ground a few people will fall and hurt themselves, but do you stop all events *IN CASE* a single person *MIGHT *get hurt?


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> I still think it should have been left to individual school principals or boards to decide, as I know of a school fairly close that is no problem to get to, with clear roads and no ice about (salty sea air to thank for this I believe). So its closed for 3 days when it could be open.


 
Agree with this - it should have been left up to the schools as per the past 2 days.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

annR said:


> Teatime, not everyone is willing to take the risks you are taking, and also other people just have other considerations and circumstances.


 
AnnR, I understand every situation is different and maybe its my mindset but I don't think I am taking a risk - I am fairly confident I will make it into Galway safely (12 miles overall). I failed to get in on Xmas Day because that day it was physically impossible. It rained at 11am and froze straightaway causing conditions that I have never experienced before or since. It was incredible. I tried twice but had to return to base.

I suppose I see it in degrees of control - I feel in control on a dry road and travel at speed limit. On wet roads I slow down and keep distance. On icy roads I slow down considerably and alter my driving style based on previous experience.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2010)

Speaking of "compo culture" (real or imaginary), did anyone see the RTE news reports at 6pm and 9pm this evening?

A personal injury solicitor explained how a person could make a claim from the local authority if the authority says a road is gritted and is clear, but they miss a bit, and the driver has an accident on the untreated road as a result!

There was also concern over claims for personal injuries if householders clear the snow/ice from the footpath outside their homes - if an accident happened, is the householder responsible?

Is it any wonder nobody wants to clear the footpaths if this is what might happen?

When I was younger, any time we had snow or ice, the folks (and children when old enough) cleared their driveway and the footpath outside - as did the neighbours.  Meant that people could get from house to house (to check on neighbours) and to the local shop for supplies.


----------



## RonanC (8 Jan 2010)

jaybird said:


> thats complete Tosh, IMO.


 




jaybird said:


> can you supply figures?


 There ya go http://www.injuriesboard.ie/eng/Statistics/Statistics_2008/

http://www.irishlinks.co.uk/injury-compensation-ireland.htm



jaybird said:


> Do you think it might have more to do with icy roads, frozen pipes, and the fact that half the schools in the land are made at least partly from temporary buildings and portakabins which may be slightly difficult to heat well in below freezing temperatures?


 
I totally agree with you on that one. Leinster and Munster are expected to be under snow by Monday so an early decision to close the schools was the best decision. But RMCF stated that kids are up to all sorts at home so why cant they go into school, and I said that they'd be up to the same in school too


----------



## Arabella (8 Jan 2010)

Had to go to Tralee last Tuesday. Driving down was a little slow with freezing fog in midlands. But from Nenagh to Limerick it was green. After that you had to drive with care, especially in shady areas (the sun was shining intermittantly).Was supposed to drive back to Dublin on Wednesday afternoon, but just past Limerick I caught the news and decided to turn back and book a room. By the time I was upstairs and settled in and had made a few calls I turned on RTE. If I had seen the pictures earlier I would not have turned around. The news on the TV was OTT but the earlier radio stuff was way, way worse. Totally OTT . Including fluctuating voice, extra gravitas and one presumes gesticulations. (Since when did Irish people have to behave like an orchestral conductors?) Had a relaxing night and left next morning for an uneventful drive home. So, there was snow at both sides of the motorway and again freezing fog. But you took care. Coming down by the canal there was deep slush. Why oh why do these news editors behave in such fashion? Drove to and from work today. No big deal. Just take it easy, plenty room in front and no sudden braking.


----------



## Arabella (8 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> Speaking of "compo culture" (real or imaginary), did anyone see the RTE news reports at 6pm and 9pm this evening?
> 
> A personal injury solicitor explained how a person could make a claim from the local authority if the authority says a road is gritted and is clear, but they miss a bit, and the driver has an accident on the untreated road as a result!


Gipimann, you are being very kind to the said legal virtuoso. Surely common sense should prevail. These ambulance chasers make their margin by pitting one against the other. I'm not saying that they are acting in an immoral fashion but! Could we not have some Biblical wise men dispensing justice? Or am I bonkers?


----------



## becky (9 Jan 2010)

When I heard the schools were closing, the first thought that came to mind was - this will force some parents to stay at home, thus less cars on the road, thus less need for salting. Was it just me?


----------



## MrMan (9 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> It is a challenge I have to overcome to get to work, go to shops etc. Yes the roads are dangerous but if you go slow enough and you understand how best to drive on icy roads, you will get there (hopefully). My road has not been gritted/salted once. There is a constant sheet of ice. But people keep telling me the road is impassible and they get annoyed when I disagree.
> What is the worst that can happen at low speeds (10mph-25mph) - you could hit a ditch (I already did that), you might hit a harder object and you might slide into another car. The chances are you will be ok if you dont brake hard, dont speed, dont panic, dont turn corners too hard and do keep in the right gear and have good tyres.
> 
> The odd thing is that I never ever speed, not sure why, don't like rushing. But when this cold snap ends, we'll be back to the dangerous lunatics on the road and then I will be fearful again...



I have taken chances myself and have to go to work, but my point is 'the chances are you will be ok' isn't good enough for everyone. I would imagine plenty of people will use any excuse to get out of work, but I would also imagine no shows at work equate to no wages, so its a bit of a lose/lose situation.

Hope I didn't jinx you last night! good luck


----------



## liaconn (9 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> Speaking of "compo culture" (real or imaginary), did anyone see the RTE news reports at 6pm and 9pm this evening?
> 
> A personal injury solicitor explained how a person could make a claim from the local authority if the authority says a road is gritted and is clear, but they miss a bit, and the driver has an accident on the untreated road as a result!
> 
> ...


 
I know.I thought that whole news item was a sad indictment on the kind of society we've become. When I was a kid I don't think it would have even crossed people's minds to look for someone to sue if they slipped on the snow or ice.


----------



## Complainer (9 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> At the start of the cold spell I took my car out (02 Seat) and practiced driving on slippery roads so that I would be calm when things went wrong. I think everyone should do this.





liaconn said:


> Well that's fine if you feel comfortable doing that. It doesn't mean your neighbours are wrong for not feeling safe driving down icy country roads at the moment or that it is not actually a danger.


The neighbours are probably more worried about the mad bloke in the 02 Seat that was skidding up and down the road last week then they are about the snow.



RMCF said:


> Anyone hear Arsene Wenger's comments at his press conference today, after discovering that another 2nd Arsenal game in a week might be cancelled for 'health and safety' reasons?
> 
> The pitch is perfectly playable but its due to consideration for people getting to the ground and maybe hurting themselves.
> 
> He said that fear, the notion of 100% health and safety and trying to ensure that not a single person of the 60,000 coming to the game got hurt meant that it might not go ahead. You could tell he was a bit miffed about it, but he's right. Of course if you have 60000 people coming to a football ground a few people will fall and hurt themselves, but do you stop all events *IN CASE* a single person *MIGHT *get hurt?


If this is what he said, he is a fool. There is no notion of 100% safety. At any football match or any large gathering, people get hurt and injured. That's why you normally have St John Ambulance or similar. It is a question of degrees. Taking 60,000 into a venue with lots of steps/stairs is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Teatime (9 Jan 2010)

jaybird said:


> And do you think its a good idea to take that chance if you have one or more children in the back of your car?


 
You are assuming that I don't have 2 small kids then? You take a chance ever time you get into your car these days, ice or no ice.


----------



## Teatime (9 Jan 2010)

MrMan said:


> Hope I didn't jinx you last night! good luck


 
Nope MrMan, got home safe, took a while tho...you were in my thoughts.

I am going for a walk *on* Lough Corrib so don't be jinxing me on that! Brrrrr...


----------



## liaconn (9 Jan 2010)

Given the terrible forecast for Monday, I wonder how many people will make it into work. No doubt, some idiot will snowboard all the way in from the back of beyonds somewhere and make all those people who couldn't get in from 'down the road' in Ballinteer, or Santry or Blackrock feel really guilty.


----------



## BillK (9 Jan 2010)

Teatime, don't go walking on any lakes.
 In a water park in Leicestershire two middleaged brothers died when they went through the ice on one of the lakes.


----------



## Teatime (9 Jan 2010)

jaybird said:


> I'm assuming you know better than to take stupid chances with them in the car.


 
Where did I say that I take stupid chances? You dont seem to have read my posts correctly. Have you not driven for 3 weeks?


----------



## Teatime (9 Jan 2010)

BillK said:


> Teatime, don't go walking on any lakes.
> In a water park in Leicestershire two middleaged brothers died when they went through the ice on one of the lakes.


 
Heard about that - terribly sad. Awful way to go.

The bays in Lough Corrib are frozen now. Amazing scenery. I did not venture onto the ice but there were loads of people on it. A fairly shallow bay (max 4 ft I would guess). I have seen people walking across some of the smaller lakes, risky business!


----------



## Teatime (9 Jan 2010)

jaybird said:


> i read where you said you went into a ditch and it was no big deal, or how it doesn't matter much if you hit another car, and that its fine to take chances. I drive when I need to but not if theres a good chance of crashing, no.


 
Oh is that what you read, well i hope your ice age ends soon. The point of this thread is that TV and radio are making it out to be worse than it is - the constant panic about the amount of salt/grit left - my country road has never been gritted and never will be. They would have everyone stay at home. Every news bulletin is dominated by the weather. What will be talk about when the thaw happens?


----------



## DavyJones (9 Jan 2010)

I've worked everyday over the last few weeks except Christmas day and New Years eve. The worst day on the roads by far was St Stephens day. For most of the day my heart was in my mouth, they were really bad. The gritters weren't working Christmas night.

 I was involved in an accident on a main road, minor for me, major for the car that clipped the back of me, the car was a right off. Thankfully no-one was hurt.

Since then though, I think it's been ok. If a road has been treated it's ice free in the large part, less travelled roads are a different story though, but still not undrivable. We have got very little snow in my part of the world so that makes a big differance.


----------



## Tinker Bell (10 Jan 2010)

"Do we need to see snow falling on obscure regions to understand that it is snowing there? And they warn us only to take necessary journeys, but they send out an outside broadcast unit to show us snowflakes. The news is now as hyped as showbiz and heading in the direction of National Inquirer status.
Having travelled about 1300 miles since Christmas holidays, I no longer take notice of the news. Just the forecast at the end. RTE should be ashamed of themselves for churning frightening news stories. But people obviously like it to be dramatic. Otherwise the ratings would show that people were turning away."
This is Tinker Bell, at the side of a side road. Somewhere.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> Given the terrible forecast for Monday, I wonder how many people will make it into work. No doubt, some idiot will snowboard all the way in from the back of beyonds somewhere and make all those people who couldn't get in from 'down the road' in Ballinteer, or Santry or Blackrock feel really guilty.



You keep going on about this Liaconn - anyone would think you had a guilty conscience! 

By the way, I wonder how many people who "just couldn't make it in to work because of the life threatening treacherous conditions" managed to make it out to the pub over the weekend?


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jan 2010)

Here's a bit of scientific data. Please read in Snuggie drinking cup of Hot Chocolate . http://www.independent.ie/weather/history-offers-dire-warnings-on-freeze-2007415.html


----------



## RMCF (10 Jan 2010)

People can't make it to work, yet the supermarkets I have been in over recent days have been jammed.

Go figure.


----------



## MandaC (10 Jan 2010)

Chocks away said:


> .......... Please read in Snuggie ............. http://www.independent.ie/weather/history-offers-dire-warnings-on-freeze-2007415.html



The weather is no excuse to encourage anyone to don one of those unbearable garments.  Even the name....snuggie......aghhhh - though you have given me the goo for a hot chocolate.  I have a packet of those Butlers ones that you melt into the milk....yum


----------



## orka (10 Jan 2010)

It's ridiculous they announced a full three days off school instead of taking it day by day. Monday might be bad in some places but the forecast for Tuesday and especially Wednesday looks fine (south of the country will be a balmy 5C - 7C). Today is way milder than Thursday/Friday and I reckon by Tuesday it will just be slush everywhere except higher ground.


----------



## liaconn (10 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> You keep going on about this Liaconn - anyone would think you had a guilty conscience!
> 
> By the way, I wonder how many people who "just couldn't make it in to work because of the life threatening treacherous conditions" managed to make it out to the pub over the weekend?


 

No guilty conscience whatsoever, Caveat. I took a day out of my holiday allowance on Thursday because I was completely up to date at work as I had gone in over the Christmas/New Year period and I was in work on Friday even though loads of people weren't. I would not, however, go around trying to make the people who didn't make it in on Friday feel guilty just because I was able to get in.

As for people being able to go to the supermarket or the pub, those places are usually within walking distance of your house, whereas getting to work usually involves a car journey or reliance on public transport. There's a big difference.


----------



## haminka1 (10 Jan 2010)

5 minutes walk to the supermarket, 35 km drive to work - guess where I'd rather be in the last couple of days ...


----------



## RonanC (10 Jan 2010)

Icebergs have been spotted off the Northwest coast, 1km from Arranmore Lighthouse. Madness


----------



## RMCF (10 Jan 2010)

haminka1 said:


> 5 minutes walk to the supermarket, 35 km drive to work - guess where I'd rather be in the last couple of days ...



Not true I'm afraid. If it was the car parks wouldn't be jammed as well surely?

All the supermarkets I'm chatting about are out of town ones in the big retail parks, no-one lives within 5mins walk of them, especially all the southern reg cars in the car parks (these supermarkets I chat about are in NI by the way).


----------



## RMCF (10 Jan 2010)

Did anyone see the news reports (on NI TV to be fair) of families out walking and playing (and indeed chipping at with an axe) on frozen lakes?

Sheer madness. After all the warnings and recent deaths, mothers and fathers actually walk on to a frozen lake with their children, justifying it with the lines "sure it might never happen again, you gotta do it" - sweet Lord, I can't grasp the stupidity of some people.


----------



## liaconn (10 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Not true I'm afraid. If it was the car parks wouldn't be jammed as well surely?
> 
> All the supermarkets I'm chatting about are out of town ones in the big retail parks, no-one lives within 5mins walk of them, especially all the southern reg cars in the car parks (these supermarkets I chat about are in NI by the way).


 
Well, I can only talk for Dublin but the car parks of supermarkets are pretty empty even though the supermarkets themselves are packed to the gills and everyone's in wellingtons and heavy walking shoes. 

In fairness also, while I would risk crawling up the road to the supermarket, that's very different from setting off on a 10 mile drive to work in heavy traffic at 7.30am with no idea of what weather conditions are going to be like when you are going home and whether you're going to be forced to abandon the car and walk several miles. Again, it's down to common sense. If you think you might get stuck, or you could be taking a risk, and there's nothing urgent you need to do at work, take leave, offer to work a Saturday in lieu or whatever. For most of us, the world won't come to an end, and the country won't collapse ,if we can't make it in now and again.


----------



## haminka1 (10 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Not true I'm afraid. If it was the car parks wouldn't be jammed as well surely?
> 
> All the supermarkets I'm chatting about are out of town ones in the big retail parks, no-one lives within 5mins walk of them, especially all the southern reg cars in the car parks (these supermarkets I chat about are in NI by the way).



well, definitely true for me .. I'm expecting a baby in three weeks time and if I can work from home, i.e. my company doesn't pay me for sitting at home doing nothing and I don't need to take any vacation, because a laptop and internet connection do the same job for me from home as it does from my office, there's no big reason for me to take 2.5 hours drive to work /which is a personal experience from  Christmas Eve and this weeks Wednesday/. I'm not afraid of cold or snow, I grew up in a country where this would be a normal winter weather, but I don't understand why I should drive on untreated roads, with no grit and salt and no snow ploughs when it's snowing, spending ages on the road. My first driving lesson was actually on snow and ice because our driving instructor insisted on no excuses when we learn driving and I know my way around such weather but I've seen too many muppets on the road who either drove way too slow when unnecessary or took too many risks when the road just simply wasn't ready for that during the last couple of days that it rather put me off. 
If somebody uses the weather as an excuse not to go to work but takes the risk of a long drive to north, it's on their conscience and I'm not talking for them.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Not true I'm afraid. If it was the car parks wouldn't be jammed as well surely?


 
My local supermarket was jam packed on saturday, but its carpark only had the usual amount of cars - most people went on foot.


----------



## Birroc (11 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Did anyone see the news reports (on NI TV to be fair) of families out walking and playing (and indeed chipping at with an axe) on frozen lakes?
> 
> Sheer madness. After all the warnings and recent deaths, mothers and fathers actually walk on to a frozen lake with their children, justifying it with the lines "sure it might never happen again, you gotta do it" - sweet Lord, I can't grasp the stupidity of some people.


 
There are some interesting insights here:

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/a...nswer-to-failures-of-nanny-state-2007136.html


----------



## elcato (11 Jan 2010)

Hi

I have 4 children all under 10 and I'm pregnant and all alone (hubby left me with massive debts). Over the last few days I have been afraid to leave my house because I could slip and fall and die. I have no money because of the last budget which suited all the bankers and developers and left us, the poor people who cant get jobs, with nothing. I didn't cause this bust yet the government seem to just let the big guys get away with it with their slash and burn tactics by picking on the most vulnerable in society. Why is the government not calling around to my house to give me loads of food and comfort ? I bet you they do call to their banking buddies. Also my bins have not been collected for 4 weeks and the council have not called around and told me why or gritted my garden so the kids can play in it. Anyone know why this is ? Also, can anyone tell me who I actually sue for any burst pipes I will get ? Do we live in a banana republic ? As soon as the council give me my emigration grant, I will leave this country forever as it stinks. Australia is much safer and have lovely beaches and dont seem to have any poor people. Anyway I digress .......


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2010)

elcato said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 4 children all under 10 and I'm pregnant and all alone (hubby left me with massive debts). Over the last few days I have been afraid to leave my house because I could slip and fall and die. I have no money because of the last budget which suited all the bankers and developers and left us, the poor people who cant get jobs, with nothing. I didn't cause this bust yet the government seem to just let the big guys get away with it with their slash and burn tactics by picking on the most vulnerable in society. Why is the government not calling around to my house to give me loads of food and comfort ? I bet you they do call to their banking buddies. Also my bins have not been collected for 4 weeks and the council have not called around and told me why or gritted my garden so the kids can play in it. Anyone know why this is ? Also, can anyone tell me who I actually sue for any burst pipes I will get ? Do we live in a banana republic ? As soon as the council give me my emigration grant, I will leave this country forever as it stinks. Australia is much safer and have lovely beaches and dont seem to have any poor people. Anyway I digress .......


 
Are you taking the mickey?


----------



## ali (11 Jan 2010)

elcato said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 4 children all under 10 and I'm pregnant and all alone (hubby left me with massive debts). Over the last few days I have been afraid to leave my house because I could slip and fall and die. I have no money because of the last budget which suited all the bankers and developers and left us, the poor people who cant get jobs, with nothing. I didn't cause this bust yet the government seem to just let the big guys get away with it with their slash and burn tactics by picking on the most vulnerable in society. Why is the government not calling around to my house to give me loads of food and comfort ? I bet you they do call to their banking buddies. Also my bins have not been collected for 4 weeks and the council have not called around and told me why or gritted my garden so the kids can play in it. Anyone know why this is ? Also, can anyone tell me who I actually sue for any burst pipes I will get ? Do we live in a banana republic ? As soon as the council give me my emigration grant, I will leave this country forever as it stinks. Australia is much safer and have lovely beaches and dont seem to have any poor people. Anyway I digress .......


 

Hilarious


----------



## VOR (11 Jan 2010)

elcato said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 4 children all under 10 and I'm pregnant and all alone (hubby left me with massive debts). Over the last few days I have been afraid to leave my house because I could slip and fall and die. I have no money because of the last budget which suited all the bankers and developers and left us, the poor people who cant get jobs, with nothing. I didn't cause this bust yet the government seem to just let the big guys get away with it with their slash and burn tactics by picking on the most vulnerable in society. Why is the government not calling around to my house to give me loads of food and comfort ? I bet you they do call to their banking buddies. Also my bins have not been collected for 4 weeks and the council have not called around and told me why or gritted my garden so the kids can play in it. Anyone know why this is ? Also, can anyone tell me who I actually sue for any burst pipes I will get ? Do we live in a banana republic ? As soon as the council give me my emigration grant, I will leave this country forever as it stinks. Australia is much safer and have lovely beaches and dont seem to have any poor people. Anyway I digress .......


 
You should tune in to the radio and listen to WII FM.


----------



## Birroc (11 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know whether the iceberg sighting off Donegal reported in the news yesterday was a hoax ?


----------



## VOR (11 Jan 2010)

Birroc said:


> Does anyone know whether the iceberg sighting off Donegal reported in the news yesterday was a hoax ?


 
A hoax according to Radio 1 this morning. Can't find a link to confirm that though.


----------



## Latrade (11 Jan 2010)

VOR said:


> A hoax according to Radio 1 this morning. Can't find a link to confirm that though.


 
Details of the hoaxer here:

http://twitpic.com/xiyxo

Not sure what order the comments are, are they most recent at the top or at the bottom? If it's the latter, then it's interesting that even though the earlier posts show it's a hoax, several news desks from newspapers still wanted hi res pictures to run the story.


----------



## annR (11 Jan 2010)

Many people have got such a weird view of Donegal as being some far off cold place - coming back from there to Dublin, I have often told people there were icebergs off the coast and they always believed it.


----------

